# Is this spalted or ambrosia maple



## Dj1225 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi,
I am clearing some land, and have a few trees that look to possibly be spalted/ambrosia maple. Can you guys have a look and advise if I am correct.

If they are, I think I will take to the saw mill and keep the lumber.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Going to guess by looking at the butts that is ambrosia but really unable to tell unless it's milled.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

That is for sure Ambrosia, however, Ambrosia can spalt since it is maple and the effect is wonderful.

Also I am envious I have never turned it before just seen lots of it.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I think you're in for a treat when its opened up.
Keep it flitched when you have it sawn so a ww'er can buy sequential boards.
I think you've got some $$ sitting there.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Definitely ambrosia maple. For it to be spalt, the trees would have to have been dead for a while. They look like they are fresh cut, and that they were alive and growing at the time of harvest.

There will be some spectacular lumber.


----------



## Dj1225 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok this is great news. I do not do much turning, but I know this particular type of wood is desirable. If I want to do some for bowls, do I just cut some pieces say 12 inch, and then band saw in half. I know you have to avoid the pith.Or should I just keep,some in log format. Thanks in advance.
Dave


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Dave

Guys like me who do turning want our bowls at least 6" wide and 3" deep or like this 6×6x3 up to 14×14x5 and not much less then 2" thick. Then there are spindles which most everyone wants 3×3x12 up to 8×8x16 and nothing below 3" thick.


----------

